# Question: What size Speakers fit into 95 Sentra??



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

According to Crutchfield the following speakers fit:

Regular Speakers:
Front Door - 6 3/4" or 5 1/4" 
Rear Deck - 6 3/4" or 6 1/2" ,5-1/4" 

Component Speakers:

Rear Deck - 6 3/4 or 6 3/4" Midrange 
--------------------- 6 1/2" Component 
--------------------- 6-1/2" Midrange 
--------------------- 5 1/4" Component 
--------------------- 5-1/4" Midrange

Is this correct? Has anyone squeezed larger speakers into their cars? In a nutshell I currently have the stock system and wanted to know what size speakers I should be looking at when shopping either online or at the shop.

Thank You all!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

crutchfield is rarely wrong. Also, please run a search.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

6.5-6.75 all around


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

get crutchfield to send you a catalog...in it they have a booklet that has pretty much every car with the size of speakers, head units, speaker depth, and a bunch of other shit. I love having the crutchfield store 10 minutes away from me


----------

